# Prostate swelling



## Junkboxer (Nov 30, 2011)

im starting a test/dbol cycle in a few weeks. i just joined a mixed martial arts gym on top of my regular gym. the training is grueling and is taking some getting used to. im dipping into my d-bol supply at only 15mg a day just to help my body recover and get used to this new training. ive been on it for a week. Normally taking dbol alone isnt recommended but im a TRT patient so i still get about 200mg of test a week anyway.

I need to know if my prostate is already swelling. and if it is, is that a normal side effect? will it go back down when im off cycle? i noticed last night that i kept feeling like i had to urinate when i didnt. i also notice im "dribbling" my urine out after i flush. everything feels fine today though. is this normal?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> im starting a test/dbol cycle in a few weeks. i just joined a mixed martial arts gym on top of my regular gym. the training is grueling and is taking some getting used to. im dipping into my d-bol supply at only 15mg a day just to help my body recover and get used to this new training. ive been on it for a week. Normally taking dbol alone isnt recommended but im a TRT patient so i still get about 200mg of test a week anyway.
> 
> I need to know if my prostate is already swelling. and if it is, is that a normal side effect? will it go back down when im off cycle? i noticed last night that i kept feeling like i had to urinate when i didnt. i also notice im "dribbling" my urine out after i flush. everything feels fine today though. is this normal?


 
That sounds like it _could_ be prostate. I would go to a doctor right away. He'll be able to tell real quick if there's any problems there (sorry but it normally involves a finger in the butt).

I thought I had prostate issues with similar symptoms but it turned out to be some kind of weird STD (like chlamydia but can't remember the name). A couple days of antibiotic and the symptoms started to go away and then were fixed completely (Unfortunately you'll probably need to get the inside of your wang swabbed to find out if this is it-ouch).

Don't just let this slide. If you're drinking coffee or stims (pwo) or soda cut them out completely for a few days and drink a couple glasses of pomegranate juice a day for a couple days (along with at _least _a gallon of water). If you're still peeing slower than a mr. coffee and feeling urges to pee all the time go see a doctor for real; don't play around when it comes to your plumbing.


----------



## Junkboxer (Nov 30, 2011)

sofar everything still feels good. going to bed in a few hours so we'll see what happens


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 30, 2011)

I actually just went to the doc today because I've been peeing twice a night, I got the finger up the butt and found out my prostate is enlarged.  I'm 6 weeks post cycle, hopefully it goes away.  My symptoms were frequent urination and some mild flow decreases.  He put me on flomax and is going to run a bunch of labs.  
Your symptoms sound similar to mine.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Controlling E2 will go a long way in stopping prostate problems.


----------



## TooOld (Dec 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Controlling E2 will go a long way in stopping prostate problems.



Agree. Are you taking any AI's?


----------



## KungF (Dec 1, 2011)

Man mine has to be screwed after I pee I feel done then I am pissin my pants after...not a huge piss but just enough to be annoying. I thought I wasn't shaking it enough but it looks bad in public tossing it too much. At home I go to town and it shoots all over my wife hates it lol


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 1, 2011)

KungF said:


> Man mine has to be screwed after I pee I feel done then I am pissin my pants after...not a huge piss but just enough to be annoying. I thought I wasn't shaking it enough but it looks bad in public tossing it too much. At home I go to town and it shoots all over my wife hates it lol



that's similar to my symptoms.  I have to wait an extra few seconds to get it all out.  It's caused by the prostate pushing on the urethra.  You should go to a doc.  The test is not fun though, well maybe for some...

I've taken one dose of flomax and the problem is almost completely gone.  But, I couldn't reach orgasm last night with the wife.  I read it was a side effect, and it could've been in my head, but I tried for quite a while.  My poor wife was hurtin.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 1, 2011)

I have symptoms very close to what you guys are describing. 
Going several times during the night and having to go often or having a hard time to start and then not having a strong stream.
I have read a bunch about this and it would seem prostrate issues would be the culprit.
Here's my deal I have no insurance but am able to get just about anything. 
I read about avadart, flomax, proscar and cadura. From what I understand avodart & proscar would be for the more serious cases of BPH. Flomax & cardura are for the more mild cases. From my source flomax is fairly expensive where as cardura is very cheap and I think they are basically the same thing. The cardura comes in 1mg, 2mg, 4 & 8mg I believe. 
So I was thinking of trying the cardura at the lowest dose being the 1mg and see if it helps my symptoms. 
They are all alpha blockers but from what I have read have dual uses for high blood pressure AND BPH. I dont have high blood pressure and I have been advised by a nurse friend of mine not to take it because of that reason.
But I thought trying the lowest dose(1mg) for a trial period would be alright. What do you think about that?
With all of them it states to start at the very lowest dose and work you'r way up from that point and to take it at night because it can make you dizzy upon standing. 
In my case I wouldnt go past the 1mg and see if it helps my flow. 
Besides when I start running this next cycle I may have a bit of high blood pressure anyway especially if I toss in tren or go high dose with a few other goodies. Oh....Cardura has two generic names they are doxazosin & tamsulosin.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was prescribed .4 mg of flomax and it has completely fixed my problem after 2 doses.  Just be careful and don't take Ed meds w any of thes meds cause they act the same.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the advise.
Yes I read that about ED meds. But from my understanding you can take sildenafil citrate(viagra) but NOT cadalifil (cialis). 
I like cialis better but the sildenafil citrate works just fine. 
I will be very cautious though and I dont use the sildenafil very often. 
Ussually dont need it but it can be fun once in a while. LOL


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 1, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> I dont have high blood pressure and I have been advised by a nurse friend of mine not to take it because of that reason.



Well, there's your problem! haha
I'm not sure I would trust a nurse's advice on something like that. It can be used for high BP, but it's not really a problem if it's not high. You might get dizzy if you stand up fast, but that's probably it. Like you said, start at a low dose and take it at night in case it makes you sleepy or something. Then you can just sleep. 

Btw, Cardura only has one generic, doxazosin. Tamsulosin is the generic for Flomax.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Before taking any medication, look at your fluid intakes. I don't see where OP has posted back if he is drinking any pre workout drinks, coffee, or soda, tea, etc., etc. 

Don't start a new medication until you've cut out EVERYTHING but water for a few days at least (no chocolates either, if your post workout shake is chocolate flavor replace it). The dribbling left over piss is symptomatic of too much stim as well so without going to a doctor you can't be sure...even if it is prostate the doc is gonna tell you to do this in ADDITION to medication. 

Let us know if you've done this already so we can at least cross it off the list of potential culprits. After this, don't forget it could be an infection as well so self prescribing a prostate medication is not going to help and may make matters worse.

p.s. just realized the OP has not checked back in and most of the posts since have been others with similar symptoms...I've been there too and at my age (38) prostate is the least likely cause of the three options here:

most likely to least likely:

1- too much stim/meds...not enough water
2- urinary tract infection (not all are STD's-pomegranate juice and water can help)
3- prostate- becomes more likely as we age (mostly beyond retirement age)

Hope this is helpful as I know from experience this is not pleasant...if you're self-medicating get an antibiotic first to kill any potential infection along with increasing water intake to at least a gallon and a couple glasses of pomegranate or cranberry juice every day.

If you're still having symptoms, then I guess you could try the prostate meds.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I'm 32 and mine is enlarged for sure, I had the test, and I was tested for a uti.  So it is possible for young men to have this problem, in fact my doc said it's fairly cOmmOn.

I do cOmpletely agree that one shouldn't just start self medicating, I would recommend just paying for the doc visit and find out for sure.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Well, I'm 32 and mine is enlarged for sure, I had the test, and I was tested for a uti. So it is possible for young men to have this problem, in fact my doc said it's fairly cOmmOn.
> 
> I do cOmpletely agree that one shouldn't just start self medicating, I would recommend just paying for the doc visit and find out for sure.


 
You're right ex-P it is not uncommon by any means, it just becomes more likely after age 50 (like a 50/50 chance you will experience _some _type of enlargement). This link may be helpful to this discussion and includes some diagrams as well (it covers benign enlargement as well as cancer):

www.webmd.com/*prostate*-cancer/*enlarged*-*prostate*


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm pretty sure mine is aas related.  I didn't have any problems until I started them.  The question is if it will go away now that I'm off.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty sure mine is aas related. I didn't have any problems until I started them. The question is if it will go away now that I'm off.


 
According to this article it should upon cessation:

www.articlespan.com/.../how-*steroid*s-may-be-beating-your-*prostate*-...


link doesn't work...here's the important part:


For decades, scientists have cited prostate enlargement as a side effect of steroid use. The media has run with this assumption and declared steroids cause prostate cancer. In reality, this is not the case. It is correct that the prostate enlarges when androgens are present in the body. DHT or Testosterone inserted into the body will bind to receptors in the prostate, and new growth will occur as a result. However, once the bodybuilder stops the cycle, the prostate returns to regular size. 

There are only two periods of life in which the prostate is enlarged. The first occurs during puberty when the body is producing obscene amounts of testosterone. After that, the prostate remains a constant size for the next 25 to 40 years. As men reach their 40's and 50's, prostate growth does begin again in all men. For men in this position, Dutasteride or Finasteride can help with prostate size reduction as well. 

Therefore the average steroid user in his 20s or 30s will experience an enlargement of the prostate, but it will typically be nothing to become alarmed about. This does present an interesting set of risks for steroid users age 40 and above. Their prostate may begin growing naturally. Coupled with anabolic steroid use, real problems can occur. 

If you are over age 40 and using steroids, annual prostate exams are essential. Males under the age of 22 should not use steroids. Not only because their prostate may be enlarged, but also because their bodies are already producing levels of testosterone sufficient for muscle growth. Toying with levels at this age can lead to a lifetime requirement of hormone replacement therapy. 
Dane Fletcher is the world-wide authority on bodybuilding and steroids. He has coached countless athletes all over the world. To read more of his work, please visit either http://www.BodybuildingToday.com or http://www.SteroidsToday.com


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## aircav (Dec 11, 2011)

I had micowave surgery five years ago for my prostate.Urologist tried flomax and it just got worse to where I could only dribble every 15 min. or wet my pants.This surgery was  pure pain even with 15mg. of demerol pills in me.Demoral did nothing.I told the nurse watching over me about the pain and she said it has always worked for everyone.I said ,is it possible that some can tolerate the medicine better.It took 35 min of pain that felt like a big ,hot drill up my butt.So please,anyone with symtoms get to your doc. immediately.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 11, 2011)

aircav said:


> I had micowave surgery five years ago for my prostate.Urologist tried flomax and it just got worse to where I could only dribble every 15 min. or wet my pants.This surgery was  pure pain even with 15mg. of demerol pills in me.Demoral did nothing.I told the nurse watching over me about the pain and she said it has always worked for everyone.I said ,is it possible that some can tolerate the medicine better.It took 35 min of pain that felt like a big ,hot drill up my butt.So please,anyone with symtoms get to your doc. immediately.



did it help?  and most importantly, did it give you ED?


----------



## Pahlevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> im starting a test/dbol cycle in a few weeks. i just joined a mixed martial arts gym on top of my regular gym. the training is grueling and is taking some getting used to. im dipping into my d-bol supply at only 15mg a day just to help my body recover and get used to this new training. ive been on it for a week. Normally taking dbol alone isnt recommended but im a TRT patient so i still get about 200mg of test a week anyway.
> 
> I need to know if my prostate is already swelling. and if it is, is that a normal side effect? will it go back down when im off cycle? i noticed last night that i kept feeling like i had to urinate when i didnt. i also notice im "dribbling" my urine out after i flush. everything feels fine today though. is this normal?



Go see a doctor and have him check things out. Are you peeing more often for example?


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Its your prostate.Get off for a bet then see how it goes.


----------



## Junkboxer (Dec 12, 2011)

Update: i think that was just a fluke guys. i havent had any symptoms since then and ive added proviron/test and upped my dbol dosage to. im on a full cycle now. i drink lots of water but after reading one of the posts here ill be upping my intake.


----------

